# Opinions on Dana 630AVs?



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm intrigued by the Dana 630s, but haven't actually heard a pair (not sure where I can hear them, actually).

I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who's familiar with the Dana 630s, and how they might compare with :
Paradigm Monitor 20
Paradigm Mini Monitor v6
Dynaudio Contour 1.3SE
Monitor Audio RS-1

I'll be looking to use them as front L/R speakers in a 2 channel setup that will eventually be fleshed out with a sub (if needed) and then rear channel speakers down the road (but not for quite a while). I'm primarily interested in quality of musical delivery, as opposed to TV / movies.

Thanks - any input is welcome.
Walter


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

They look to be a standard bookshelf speaker design and quite well made, is it not possible to get a demo of these speakers where you are or are they not available from local retailers?

I could not find too much info on the web apart from the manufacturers website...


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

No, I've had no luck locating anyone who might carry the speaker locally. I tried sending an e-mail inquiry to Dana through their website, but received an error message when trying to do so. 
Maybe this is how you build up "mystique" about a speaker....


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Why do they intrigue you? I can't find much info on them including price. The bounce back on your email is not a good sign. I think I'd stick to something a little more mainstream.

*Edit*
I did find some info here http://www.theaudioinsider.com/product_info.php/p/dana-630/products_id/32

The price is right and the reviews are good. I'd like to see a head to head comparison with comparable Ascend or SVS offerings.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Quality components, except perhaps the binding posts. One review I read the reviewer was impressed by the sound, but less so by their sensitivity to where they are positioned. Apparently they can be found for $350/pair. Looks like one will need a substantial map to power them as well.

I wouldn't buy any loudspeakers without listening to them first.


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

jackfish said:


> I wouldn't buy any loudspeakers without listening to them first.


I certainly understand the caveat. Although, given that I'm primarily looking at used / older speakers, a number of which may not be carried in stores any more, firsthand listening (before buying) may not always be an option. Since most of what I'm looking at are well-respected brands and models, I do at least have a sense of comfort that if I buy something without having had a chance to audition it beforehand, I'll likely be able to sell it for roughly what I paid. The Danas are clearly the least known of what I was looking at.
WK


----------

